# hiya



## cloverstud (Apr 21, 2009)

Hiya my name is Richard and my wife is called Glynis,I have shown mice a couple of times in 2007 and did quite well but had to stop for health reasons, but now I am starting again and my wife is going to start showing as well.so hopefully look foward to seeing some of you at the shows 
richard


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Richard and Glynis


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

hello both


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Welcome welcome


----------



## cloverstud (Apr 21, 2009)

hiya thanks everyone


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, Welcome to our forum


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

hello and welcome (back) lol

what are you going to be working on??

I'm really new to mice but I've got selfs, satins and siamese which I love


----------



## cloverstud (Apr 21, 2009)

hiya thanks
I will be working on creams,pews and silvers (hopefully these in satin as well)
and Glynis is working on rumpwhites and variegateds


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice to see you back, Richard!


----------



## cloverstud (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks


----------

